# Amy's K2, New Skin and Repurposed case!



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, I am learning how to add photos here, so I hope they show up! This is my new K2 (no name yet), my DecalGirl skin (Disarray) and the case I made from a repurposed makeup bag. I looked everywhere for a horizontal slip case I liked and didn't find one. I read my K2 naked and want to be able to slip it in and out of my purse quickly. It fits very snug and has even has some padding. I had to cut off the zipper to make the opening big enough but no one would ever be able to tell that. The stand is a $.99 picture stand I found at Michaels for my iPhone 3G. I have previously used it on a plane to watch a movie I downloaded to my iPhone. It folds up very small and it looks like I can use it for my K2 next week when I head to San Juan, Puerto Rico!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't see any photos yet.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

looks really good.  like that stand!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## RoxyLyz (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL!! Very chic!!

Good idea for when I also go to visit my family in PR.

- Sasha


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice combo amyrebecca!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hope you had a safe and fun trip.  
deb


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks! I think of my case as my K2's "bling". It makes me smile! We had a great trip. My boyfriend's sister got married there at El Morro, the oldest church in a US territory. I was able to use my stand on the plane while I ate. Did a good job for $.99!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Have you found that the stand is pretty sturdy? I would think it would just slide backwards or fall over when you try to press the <-PAGE-> buttons... If not, I'm going to Michaels today!


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

amyrebecca said:


> Thanks! I think of my case as my K2's "bling". It makes me smile! We had a great trip. My boyfriend's sister got married there at El Morro, the oldest church in a US territory. I was able to use my stand on the plane while I ate. Did a good job for $.99!


You're probably thinking of the Catedral de San Juan Bautista.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

The stand has a rubber like coating on the base so it keeps it from slipping. I do think I used two fingers, one holding the back and one clicking the next page button to switch though. It worked in a pinch, But Michaels has a ton of these stands so you might find one that works better. 

I may be wrong about it's age but she got married in a chapel inside Fort San Felipe del Morro (El Morro), not the cathedral. We did see the cathederal during our trip and it is beautiful.


----------

